# Ideal Precision Instruments



## maker of things (Jul 26, 2017)

Have you guys found this place yet?  I just bought used/demo mitutoyo mic and digital caliper and they showed up quick and the tools are nice.  They included a flyer stating they repair and recondition most tools as well.  Their new prices seem to be as good or better (at least on the tools I was looking at) than most online stores.  

No affiliation, just a satisfied customer https://shop.idealprec.com/


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 26, 2017)

Damn!  I was in Columbus a few weeks ago.  I would have stopped by if I had known about them then...


----------



## Hozzie (Jul 26, 2017)

I just bought a new Mitutoyo digital caliper from them.  Like you, a satisfied customer.  I will buy more from them if they have what I need.


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 17, 2017)

IPI is a reputable seller but they don't usually have the best prices.  Msc sale prices and Amazon have very competitive pricing. **Go with sold and ships from Amazon/Amazon Prime.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 17, 2017)

EmilioG said:


> IPI is a reputable seller but they don't usually have the best prices.  Msc sale prices and Amazon have very competitive pricing. **Go with sold and ships from Amazon/Amazon Prime.


Emilio, did you look at their prices on "reconditioned" tools?  There are many pages of them and the prices are fair to good on many of them, assuming they are truly reconditioned and calibrated.


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes, Bob. Thank you. I just don't know what a reconditioned tool is. Why did it need reconditioning in the first place? 
IPI demo/recon gages:  many are discontinued models. Mitutoyo:  hard to find parts on obsolete models.  I suppose it would be a better place to buy used than Ebay in some or most cases.  Not my first choice though. (IPI).

 In general, I'm moving away from most used precision tools and gages.  I prefer to have fewer but new, quality gages.  Specifically, indicators.  I've only purchased used twice and got lucky, but recent pricing has gone up on Swiss indicators.  Msc seems to have the best sale prices right now.


----------

